# Help with some questions



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

1-- I have a set of rack rails (with all the bolt holes in them), would it be ok to frame in a a/v closet and use my rails instead of buying a new rack?

2-- I will need to do an IR extender because my rack is behind me. I don't like the look of the bugs you stick on your sensors. The back of receivers and stuff have an IR in, can I buy a repeater kit and plug them into the back of the equipment or do I need to use the sticky things?

3-- A lot of new equipment has internet connectivity, How do I do this? Do I set up a modem and a router, then just plug everything in?

Thank you.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack!

Can't help you with 1 or 3. 2 probably depends on distance, the power of your IR remote, and how reflective your walls are.

In my dedicated room, the equipment sits in an armoire at the back of the room. I use a Terk remote extender, less than $30. IR target/RF transmitter is at the front of the room and the RF recvr is inside the armoire. Seems to put out enough IR signal to bounce around inside the cabinet and control all of the components reliably. The RF recvr does include one of those sticky bugs, but I just left it laying loose on a shelf instead of sticking it to a device. The Terk even puts out enough signal to operate the gear via bounce back from a wall about 4' away when the armoire doors are open.

-Brent


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JessyMcK said:


> 1-- I have a set of rack rails (with all the bolt holes in them), would it be ok to frame in a a/v closet and use my rails instead of buying a new rack?


Yes but you will need to get shelves that mount to the racks to place the equipment on if you gear doesn't have rack ears.



> 2-- I will need to do an IR extender because my rack is behind me. I don't like the look of the bugs you stick on your sensors. The back of receivers and stuff have an IR in, can I buy a repeater kit and plug them into the back of the equipment or do I need to use the sticky things?


You should be able to buy the kits, sometimes its better to go with the manufacturer of each piece of gear to ensure proper compatability.



> 3-- A lot of new equipment has internet connectivity, How do I do this? Do I set up a modem and a router, then just plug everything in?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, the receiver will have a setup that you will have to walk through to connect properly.


----------

